# So, what about the T4i?



## roombarobot (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been following the huge amount of discussion about the 5D MkIII, but that camera is out of my price range. So how about the T4i? I haven't heard much about it except for it will be released soon (maybe Friday) and it might have a different lens. 

How about the T4i? Let's have a discussion for those of us with thinner wallets. Guesses at specs? Upgrades from the T3i? Dreams and wishes?


----------



## Circles (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sure the info will be released soon, hang in there mate!


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Circles. I am just hoping for a significant upgrade over the T3i. There wasn't much difference between the T2i and the T3i, so perhaps it is time for some bigger changes. What I would like is not more pixels, but instead higher sensitivity and improvements to image quality. I don't need more pixels. How about brining in more of the 60D features as well. 

I just sold my XTi, so I am ready and excited to get a new dSLR!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

i would hope the t4i debuts a new APS-C sensor that addresses the shortcomings of the existing 18MP sensor
also since the entry level is very sales driven based on that all important benchmark of pixels I think canon will need to trump the sony 24MP so i am guessing we will see a 27MP sensor (discalimer this can be taken as CR-3 since i just pulled that number out of my butt)


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 1, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i would hope the t4i debuts a new APS-C sensor that addresses the shortcomings of the existing 18MP sensor
> also since the entry level is very sales driven based on that all important benchmark of pixels I think canon will need to trump the sony 24MP so i am guessing we will see a 27MP sensor (discalimer this can be taken as CR-3 since i just pulled that number out of my butt)



What are the shortcomings of the current 18 Mpix sensor?

Good point about the megapixel war, but that is so silly.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

roombarobot said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > i would hope the t4i debuts a new APS-C sensor that addresses the shortcomings of the existing 18MP sensor
> ...



I feel a jihad coming against me but what the hell 

soft images - before i get struck down with vengence and furious anger I say this is relative to the Full frame and APS-H sensors. I REALLY REALLY wanted to get a 7D but when i compared it to my 10MP 1D mk3 it was a no contest the 1D kills it in every way except total pixels and extra reach from the crop.

strange low iso noise - i do pixel peep when editing my shots especially when doing noise reduction lots of people complain about this too

high iso noise - I quite happily shoot at 3200 ISO with both the 5Dmk2 and the 1Dmk3 i would be scared to push above 1600 with the 7D

having said that I got my parents a 600D for xmas and it's good for them they are just learning the whole dslr thing and arent shooting client deliverables and weddings so in this regard the sensor is more than sufficient and handily smashes most point and shoots


----------



## vaust (Mar 1, 2012)

I too am waiting for the T4i, am thinking canon will probably launch a couple or a range of new stuffs instead of just 1 5dmk3 for the eos 25th anniversary. Keeping my fingers crossed. I am guessing the 1100d/600d/5dmk3 and a couple of ixus.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 1, 2012)

For the t 4 eye to be an advancement would it not have to surpassed the 60D and approach the 7D? it seems to me that we would see a new 7 d mark 2 first then we would have trickle down once again into the rebels. Seems like we're at the point where the 7D sales are gonna be totally cannibalized .


----------



## jrista (Mar 1, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i would hope the t4i debuts a new APS-C sensor that addresses the shortcomings of the existing 18MP sensor
> also since the entry level is very sales driven based on that all important benchmark of pixels I think canon will need to trump the sony 24MP so i am guessing we will see a 27MP sensor (discalimer this can be taken as CR-3 since i just pulled that number out of my butt)



I would be skeptical of a 27mp APS-C. Based on real-world Canon lens MTF's done by third parties, even their best lenses are barely capable (or not even capable) of resolving enough detail for an 18mp APS-C, which is 116 lp/mm spatial resolution. At 27mp, an APS-C sensor would be somewhere around 6300x4300 pixels, which would be a little over 144 lp/mm in terms of spatial resolution. A truly perfect f/4 lens (which are not all that common...even the best lenses don't yet approach perfection) can resolve 173 lp/mm, and optical aberrations tend to reduce the resolution of wider lenses such as f/2.8 and particularly f/1.8 or f/1.4 more than diffraction does at f/22 for all but the most expensive (think in the price range of something like the 600mm f/4 L II.) 

I'm not a huge fan of DXOMark's lens tests, however they are the only one I can find for one of Canon's higher quality lenses...in this case the 70-200 f/2.8 L II (simply because its what a quick search came up with...I'll see if I can get better info tomorrow.) (See: http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Lenses/Camera-Lens-Database/Canon/Canon-EF70-200mm-f28L-IS-II-USM/(camera)/619/(cameraname)/Canon-EOS-7D) 

DXO only seems to generate MTF's for lenses wide open, where they are often at their WORST (or at best, not at their best), so I can't say exactly how good this lens is at its peak (which is probably around f/4, and even there is unlikely to actually reach perfection). At f/2.8 the 70-200 L II only achieves 51lp/mm! Assuming it approached perfection at f/4, you might get around 170 lp/mm out of it. According to TDP ISO charts (http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=687&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=3&API=2&LensComp=687&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0), it looks like resolution for the 70-200 f/2.8 L II peaks around f/4, and gets muddy around 3600-3800 lw/ph...which would be about 127lp/mm (assuming the 70-200 could clearly resolve the 4000 lw/ph that chart is capable of, your still only talking 134 lp/mm.) No matter what you do, even with an optically superb lens from Canon, your unlikely to resolve 144 lp/mm, let alone 173lp/mm. In the average case, your going to resolve far less, and that could be (rough guess) anywhere from 50 lp/mm to 110 lp/mm or so. In the average case, a 27mp APS-C sensor is going to far out resolve just about any lens you put on it. 

I can only _imagine_ the *pixel-peeper shitstorm* that would conjure up... ;P


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah see you are using crazy things like physics! I was only talking from a pure marketing BS perspective that they must beat sony to get the win at best buy.

Anyone tested out what the 18-55 kit lens can resolve?


----------



## coolshooter (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm waiting for 650D too.

One question about XXXD line. If it is a line for photographers-beginners (or amateurs with little money), then why they should require so many megapixles? 
Aren't megapixels for studio (or landscape) photographers, who can shoot REALLY well and make money on this?
What is the profit of 18 mp if a person can't shoot well?

Further more, 18mp require really good AF (if one shoots portraits), very good lenses (calibrated in service-centre), micro AF adjustment (which is missing in XXXd) and good patience when pictures are somewhat out of focus.

Am I the only one who sees that xxxd line is not "well balanced" in terms of feautures and target audience?

Most of the time I shoot in clubs, I need clean high iso, accurate AF, excellent background blur => "sports camera" is for me, however, there is not a single canon camera that is targeted for such audience under 1Dx ((


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

coolshooter said:


> I'm waiting for 650D too.
> 
> One question about XXXD line. If it is a line for photographers-beginners (or amateurs with little money), then why they should require so many megapixles?
> Aren't megapixels for studio (or landscape) photographers, who can shoot REALLY well and make money on this?
> ...


5Dmk2 at 3200 iso with a 50mm f1.4 center focus point you will be fine. upcoming price drops for new or cheaper second hand might be more in line with what you need


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 1, 2012)

jrista said:


> DXO only seems to generate MTF's for lenses wide open, where they are often at their WORST (or at best, not at their best), so I can't say exactly how good this lens is at its peak (which is probably around f/4, and even there is unlikely to actually reach perfection).



For the lens of your choice, jrista, you should go to the menu measurements>resolution>field map.
There you can select the aperture/focal length combination of your liking, and see the IR over the whole field. It's very important to select the camera you plan to use the given lens with: if you check an L series lens with a 70D or a 5DII you can notice a big difference in resolution.

PS I'm a physicist, and love DxO reviews.


----------



## Adobespain (Mar 1, 2012)

I am waiting for the T4i aka 650d as well. 
I don't want more MPixels (i hope canon is cleaver and dont participate in the pixel war) I want too better sensibility and I want Digic 5.
More options for video and headphone plug.

I don't ask too much, just the basics.
aslo I hope tomorrow March-2 will be the day of the announcement!


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've owned two rebels. 300 and 550 but after you work with a 60D or a 7D you realize the potential of a crop body and when surrounded by all the 5D3 insanity you can't help but wonder "Where's the top o' the crop's new body?"

The upcoming 4i may be sweet music to some ears but it will certainly be trickle down and a small dose at that. Hell, Rebel owners want an upgrade? Get ML! It's the 70D/7D2 conundrum that's killing me.


----------



## Ryan708 (Mar 1, 2012)

What I feel canon should do, and seems to make the most sence, would be to come out with a 7dMk2 (or 8d, call it whatever you want) with a new and improved sensor (a tad more megapixels to keep up with the war, but mostly reduced noise, and maybe digic 5?) keep the 8FPS shooting, improve the autofocus, yadda yadda. And then trickle that new sensor down to a 70d (made of metal again with micro adjustment!) and then down into a t4I. I feel like canon has turned it's back on the 
people in my price range when they came out with the 60d.


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 1, 2012)

Please forgive the ignorant question, but I need your help in understanding what would make a 60D better than the T3i/T4i. (I know that the T4i isn't released, but think about the T3i and maybe an update or two). I know the body is built better, but it has the same sensor. What are the main things that justify 2x the price? 

Thanks for your help in understanding this, I'll be buying a new dslr soon and want to know more.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 1, 2012)

coolshooter said:


> I'm waiting for 650D too.
> 
> One question about XXXD line. If it is a line for photographers-beginners (or amateurs with little money), then why they should require so many megapixles?
> Aren't megapixels for studio (or landscape) photographers, who can shoot REALLY well and make money on this?
> ...



I'd guess most manifacturers feel that such users are likely to buy higher end bodies such as the 7D which wasnt "bad" at high ISO when released. If Canon do carry on the 7D, xxD and xxxD lines I wouldnt actually be supprized to see them carrying different sensors with the 7D sticking at 18 MP for improved ISO while the other two get 20+ megapixels.

I do think theres a market for a smaller DSLR with features similar to the 7D though, espeically as we see camera slike the Fuji X1pro and the NEX 7 targetting the higher end crop market with small bodies. The xxxD's were well suited to competing with existing M43 and the lower end NEX's but they arent really offering an alternative to these newer mirrorlesses.


----------



## rh18 (Mar 1, 2012)

roombarobot said:


> Please forgive the ignorant question, but I need your help in understanding what would make a 60D better than the T3i/T4i. (I know that the T4i isn't released, but think about the T3i and maybe an update or two). I know the body is built better, but it has the same sensor. What are the main things that justify 2x the price?
> 
> Thanks for your help in understanding this, I'll be buying a new dslr soon and want to know more.



I have a t2i right now and two things that I would love to have is the LCD on top and the 60D has cross-type AF points all the way around. The 60D also has better controls to make it faster to work with. One thing I hate on the t2i is how much fiddling around you have to do to change AF points... and then when you go to an outside AF point, it sucks (or maybe I suck, who knows). On the 60D, you can set it up so that you can change points with a single "click".

There are plenty of other upgrades as well but I can't think of them off the top of my head. I think it all depends on how you will be using the camera and what's important to you. If you do some googling, you will find that there have been several comparisons of the t2/3i and the 60D which go over the differences in detail.


----------



## Ryan708 (Mar 1, 2012)

I own a 60d, upgraded from a t1i. A t3i has the same sensor and high iso performance as far as i can tell. I like the 60d's9 AF points all being cross type. I have noticed a much faster AF esp. in dim light. Even my cheap 50mm 1.8 lens focuses fast now. The 60d has a better build quality, and a touch of weatherproofing, 1/8000 max shutter speed, 5.3 FPS, wich is a noticable amount more than the t3i 3.7 FPS. I wish the 60d still had a magnesium body and micro focus adjustment. Interestingly my sigma 17-70 2.8-4 lens had a slight front focus problem on my T1i, and on the 60d it does not.


----------



## kdsand (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I've had the t 2 I the differences that stick out to me with the 60 d in practical everyday use are. 
Autofocus a f points faster better.
Penta prism noticeable improvement in viewfinder.
Faster frames per second.

I love the top LCD screen but cant sell short the Q button & menu as they are quite practical & useful on the t2i.
Yes the body is plastic or perhaps call it an exotic resin. if I have an option for a magnesium body I will gladly pay more for it. But if I'm being truthful and realistic the magnesium body is more of an aesthetic issue than durability issue.

A new t 4 I Would have to have improved features and specs over the t3i and the t3i is already relatively close to the 60 d. If it had a new and improved sensor in the new mark 5 processor I would imagine people would compare it to the 7 d when shopping.

I just keep going back to thinking that the 7D must be replaced very soon in order to affectively market the rest of the product line.

My. 02


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I was only talking from a pure marketing BS perspective that they must beat sony to get the win at best buy.



+1


----------



## AJ (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Rebel series (traveler, backcountry skier, backpacker - every gram counts) and sure hope they don't put more megapixels on the next sensor. Let them put 27 mpix on the next 1200D for all I care, but please, not the T4i.

Digic5 is all I ask for. Thank you Canon for listening


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 1, 2012)

AJ said:


> I'm a big fan of the Rebel series (traveler, backcountry skier, backpacker - every gram counts) and sure hope they don't put more megapixels on the next sensor. Let them put 27 mpix on the next 1200D for all I care, but please, not the T4i.
> 
> Digic5 is all I ask for. Thank you Canon for listening




Mpix itself doesn't change the weight. After all, the sensor is the same size, APS-C, the pixel density is just higher.

LCD size, articulating LCD or not, battery capacity, etc. all have much more effect on weight.

That said, I don't want _more _pixels, I want _better _pixels. Let's hope for a improved sensitivity sensor. Canon has used that same 18Mpix sensor for a couple generations now, time to upgrade.


----------



## AJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Bigger pixels are better quality pixels. That's why I don't want 27 mpix.


----------



## phemark (Mar 1, 2012)

AJ said:


> Bigger pixels are better quality pixels. That's why I don't want 27 mpix.


Same here.
I really dont want a lot of Mpix - instead i want better sensitivity. But i am afraid that Canon will put more Mpix because its and entry(a bit amateur) level camera, and Mpix sell....

Hopefully we will out tomorrow


----------



## kdsand (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe most 1st time DSLR owners are exited by Mega pixels but then learn they just want quality.


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 2, 2012)

So, no T4i announced.  What are the rumors/bets/wishes for the release of the T4i?


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 4, 2012)

Is this pic of a t4i photoshopped?
http://dslr-video.net/2012/03/02/canon-eos-rebel-t4i-650d-rumors/

It looks real to me, but I cannot magnify enough to be sure it is.


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks 'shopped to me, particularly the T4i part. Here's to hoping though!


----------



## peederj (Mar 4, 2012)

The thing that makes me most doubt that is a real T4i picture is, if Canon has organizationally decided that the DOF preview button is better placed to the right of the lens (as on the 5d3), what is it still doing on the left (from the operator's perspective) in that picture?


----------



## malasuerte (Mar 4, 2012)

It is photoshopped.


----------



## akiskev (Mar 4, 2012)

What do you believe guys? Can we expect a new sensor on the t4i?


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 4, 2012)

coolshooter said:


> Further more, 18mp require really good AF (if one shoots portraits), very good lenses (calibrated in service-centre), micro AF adjustment (which is missing in XXXd) and good patience when pictures are somewhat out of focus. Am I the only one who sees that xxxd line is not "well balanced" in terms of feautures and target audience?


Actually, to me the XXXd and XXd line seems to be quite balanced - these are *not* cameras for professionals shooting in low-light with fast (L-)lenses. I wouldn't protest if they were a little cheaper, though.

The af of the 60D is crappy in comparison to the 7D, so you'll get less good shots in pro situations. Afam doesn't seem to be needed with Canon lenses of f4 or slower because of the larger dof. In hindsight, I think Canon cut this from the 60D and below not only to sell their 7D, but to torpedo fast 3rd party lenses which seem to have more need for af adjustment.



akiskev said:


> What do you believe guys? Can we expect a new sensor on the t4i?


I think Canon has to do something if they want to get away with yet another XXXd/XXd release. I'm happy with 18MP, but I want iso 1000 to be like ISO 400 now - something like a 2 stop improvement like in the 5d3 to 5d2.



AJ said:


> Digic5 is all I ask for. Thank you Canon for listening


If they listen to this (which they won't ): Please put in Digic4 which is magic lantern compatible, because a new processor will only help with jpeg or video, and I don't use both. Afaik, a new processor won't make that much difference when shooting raw.


----------



## Adobespain (Mar 6, 2012)

Why there isn't any rumor for the T4i.
OK all the people are speaking for the 5D3 now but how about us with lower budget.


----------



## akiskev (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so what we expect from the T4i? 
I'm sure there will be a in-camera chromatic aberration correction.
Probably they won't change the focusing system and the viewfinder will remain the same.


----------



## peederj (Mar 7, 2012)

There is this...

http://canontweets.com/2011/10/canon-t4i-or-eos-650d-with-touchscreen-and-wifi-ready/


----------



## akiskev (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh yes, a touch screen. This seems like a rebel feature.

Did you notice the last sentence of the article you linked?


> We will see a Rebel before a full frame like 5D III or something similar.


----------



## peederj (Mar 7, 2012)

Since I believe the Rebel will have MORE features than the high end bodies (since the competitor mirrorless cameras do), it makes sense to release the new Rebel after the high end, because people would complain about not having the features the toy model does.


----------



## Ryan708 (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha at the lens on the "T4i" I would assume it is photo shopped with that 200$ old school non IS lens sitting on the end.


----------



## jrista (Mar 8, 2012)

akiskev said:


> Oh yes, a touch screen. This seems like a rebel feature.



I can just imagine the hassle a touch screen would create. You put your eye to the viewfinder, your nose touches the screen before the light sensor switches it of...and .... crap, wrong exposure/wrong white balance/incorrect AF drive mode/etc. You just missed your epic shot.

I'll happily pass on touch-screen DSLR's, thanks!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 8, 2012)

jrista said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, a touch screen. This seems like a rebel feature.
> ...



Hey its the new nose controlled focus with live view function what do you mean you dont like it? 
eye controlled is so last decade


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Mar 8, 2012)

peederj said:


> The thing that makes me most doubt that is a real T4i picture is, if Canon has organizationally decided that the DOF preview button is better placed to the right of the lens (as on the 5d3), what is it still doing on the left (from the operator's perspective) in that picture?



It could have to do with the physical size of the body. since xxxD bodies are smaller it could be that they have concerns with the user accidentally bumping the button since the grip side is a bit cramped. of course, that image is photoshopped, but I can see space constraints keeping DOF where it's at.


----------



## roombarobot (Mar 8, 2012)

I am still hoping for an upgrade to the sensor, really hoping for improved ISO and image quality. I think a Digic 5 could help with the image quality, the jpeg image at least. But a better ISO would need improvements in the sensor, right?

According to this chart on wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Canon_EOS_digital_cameras, except for the T2i & T3i, the Rebel has gotten an upgraded sensor each model and a new model comes out about every 1.5 years. So, it seems like we are due for a new Rebel and hopefully some good upgrades.


----------



## peederj (Mar 8, 2012)

jrista said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, a touch screen. This seems like a rebel feature.
> ...



(The Rebels have proximity sensors above the screens.)


----------



## moreorless (Mar 8, 2012)

coolshooter said:


> I'm waiting for 650D too.
> 
> One question about XXXD line. If it is a line for photographers-beginners (or amateurs with little money), then why they should require so many megapixles?
> Aren't megapixels for studio (or landscape) photographers, who can shoot REALLY well and make money on this?
> What is the profit of 18 mp if a person can't shoot well?



I wouldnt say owning a xxxD means someone "can't shoot well" espeically with something like landscape where lighting and composition are often harder to achieve than sharpness.

I'd say that often amatures may end up using high MP counts more often aswell, published shots in a magazine might not need 18 MP but if your printing A2 to hang some holiday shots on the wall then its obviously a benefit as would 20+ be providing the lenses can live up to it.

Canon have afterall tended to use ISO/AF to differentiate lower from higher end models in the past so I think its possible they'll take the same route on crops and keep the 7D at 18 MP and the xxxD/xxD at 20+ MP.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 8, 2012)

roombarobot said:


> I am still hoping for an upgrade to the sensor, really hoping for improved ISO and image quality.


Hope dies last - but why would Canon want to do this from a marketing perspective? The commercially sane strategy is to introduce really valuable new features like an upgraded sensor in the top of the line model (7d2 or 70d if there won't be a 7d2) and then trickle the features down as they always did. If you are waiting for "even better iq than the top models for a budged price" you'll wait forever. Imho, the 650d will introduce amateur features like video editing stuff or a touch screen.


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 8, 2012)

Im waiting for the 650D too but im afraid they will announce upgrades for the other cameras first. It really doesnt make sense to release a 650D soon with Digic 5, better AF Points and so on. It would put a bad impression on the more pricy models e.g. 7D. The only good thing is that i can save more money til its finally released 

And i really hope it doesnt have 24MP! We need Image Quality not more and more pixels


----------



## nentraC (Mar 8, 2012)

What upgrade dos the T4i need to compet whit the Sony A65? The T3i was the top dog in the entry level DSLR group so what dos the T4i need to diferentiate it self?


----------



## 00Q (Mar 8, 2012)

Way too many xxxDs out there. I want to see a xxDD  50DD


----------



## nicku (Mar 8, 2012)

00Q said:


> Way too many xxxDs out there. I want to see a xxDD  50DD




There are not too many xxxD's out there.... in my opinion 1100D (the cheapest one) have the best IQ from all the APS-C sesnor bodyes that Canon have today.


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 8, 2012)

Guess the breast humor was lost on you, well, it wasn't exactly executed properly anyway. But seriously folks here's the hierarchy I'd like to see.

*1D Series* 
*5D and 7D series* (yes, equals with different uses)
*70D*, perhaps the 60 D with a body material and sealing upgrade OR a Digic upgrade. I would say either a D-5+ or a Dual Digic 5 standard. I don't see the AF getting a bump yet. You just can't bridge the xxD series too close to the 7D, it creates an unnecessary niche between enthusiast and semi-pro that got Canon into this mess of too many models to begin with.
*T line*, perhaps 2 models, one with an articulated screen and one without. The whole 'i' or not nomenclature is ri'cock'ulous.

Is there really a market still for the xxxxD line?

Flame on, I'm wrong almost everyday at least once, ask my wife.


----------



## vaust (Mar 9, 2012)

I guess, for beginners like me xxxxD like is worth considering. Price is definitely not much from the high end pocket cameras. But am jumping straight to T4i... so I hope it comes sooner before my summer holidays.


----------



## JurijTurnsek (Mar 9, 2012)

beginners are better of buying something used - lots of photographers like to upgrade a lot in the beginning and there's lots of sellers.


----------



## mrdiger (Mar 9, 2012)

vaust said:


> so I hope it comes sooner before my summer holidays.



I hope that too, cause the T4i will drop the prize from the T3i (600d) on the T2i level of today.


----------



## Leadfingers (Mar 9, 2012)

nentraC said:


> What upgrade dos the T4i need to compet whit the Sony A65? The T3i was the top dog in the entry level DSLR group so what dos the T4i need to diferentiate it self?



Video with autofocus...faster video framerates

Stuff like that would allow for more differentiation in the product line.


----------



## Terry Rogers (Mar 9, 2012)

My guess would be a major multi camera release in close proximity to each other. A t4i, 70D and 7D ii all using the same sensor (18 - 20mp with 1-2 stop better iso and hopefully better DR). By using the same sensor a la t3i, 60D and 7D, Canon could reduce costs by taking advantage of economies of scale and less R&D.

The differentiators would be body build, weather sealing, fps, auto-focus etc. Rebel line would remain fairly basic in those departments as it already is. 70D would bring back mag alloy body and micro adjustment (I've seen too many people moan about those two missing features for them not to bring it back to that line) and the full features already in the 7D for the 7Dii with added tweaks here and there. Digic 5 for all. 

The rebel line would probably get video auto focus but not the others (maybe 70D). I suspect they wouldn't include it in a pro level body like 7D ii because it would probably be somewhat sketchy like the nikon implementations. It would be a good selling point for first time DSLR buyers but not as much for more advanced shooters.

The 70D and 7Dii will probably get an audio out port. I doubt any would get USB3. 

Only time will tell if I should post my resume to Canon and become their head honcho in product developement.


----------

